# Please is this car qualified for Uber?



## Chukwudi (Sep 29, 2017)

In my family we own a pegout 504 wagon, can we use it for Uber?


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Each market is different and has different requirements. Definitely check on uber's website


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

What year is it?


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Chukwudi said:


> In my family we own a pegout 504 wagon, can we use it for Uber?


Please... contact Uber support or check their website. This is a drivers forum, not the place to go just because your too lazy to check with Uber. smdh


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Troll. They discontinued this car in 1983.










This is the car OP is referring to. Sure! Drive it on Uber!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

would ya look at that cargo space!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Give it 5 or 6 years and it will be eligible in orlando...

Orlando is down to 2002, that's already 15 years, in 5 years the requirement might be 87, give it another year or 2..


So maybe in 10 years if the pattern holds they you can drive it in orlando for 8c a mile 2c a minute...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Soon, the standard for qualification will be a passing smog check.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Soon, the standard for qualification will be a passing smog check.


...not in Trumps America....now beat it you dirty hippie.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

The Peugeot 508 looks nice:


----------



## Chukwudi (Sep 29, 2017)

Please is there a way to talk to maybe an agent on ubber



backcountryrez said:


> Troll. They discontinued this car in 1983.
> 
> View attachment 162993
> 
> ...


This is the car for sure but just a bit older


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Does your market have a green-light office?


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Give it 5 or 6 years and it will be eligible in orlando...
> 
> Orlando is down to 2002, that's already 15 years, in 5 years the requirement might be 87, give it another year or 2..
> 
> So maybe in 10 years if the pattern holds they you can drive it in orlando for 8c a mile 2c a minute...


2002 here in Kauai also


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

AuntyUber said:


> 2002 here in Kauai also


Is that the island just east of Honolulu?


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Is that the island just east of Honolulu?


Sure is


----------

